# fuel filter



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess GM decided to add a external separate fuel filter in the diesel cruze's because all the other cruze models are non-serviceable which means its in with the fuel pump...which turns into it still being serviceable. Unless the fuel pump is invincible so it can last for the life of the vehicle lol. I was just spit balling there a bit....but seriously, it doesn't make sense why they classify the fuel filter as non-serviceable. To me, that's got to be the stupidest thing ive heard of in all of honesty lol. Other than that, the fuel filter is not serviceable in the other cruze's.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Diesels always have serviceable filters......lots of trash develops in the storage tanks and ends up in your tank.

Regarding the non-serviceable filter for the gas Cruze......Lifetime.....as in lifetime of the pump, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey Nellie I got one for 84 bucks from Gmpartsnow.com

I took advantage of their black friday sale and got a few oil filters as well at 12 bucks each if I remember right with free shipping.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Direct link, interestingly it says list price is 120, close to what the dealer is asking.

22937279 (S)FILTER KIT for GM


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Another option would be to determine which Opel or Vaxhaull car from Europe shares the 2.0L TD filters and order from an overseas. I noticed Rockauto will do international shipping of filters for around $27.00 USD. It may be worth it to do some research to determine if a cross reference to the Oil and fuel filters exist in Europe cars, and source them paying the shipping. It might be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I guess GM decided to add a external separate fuel filter in the diesel cruze's because all the other cruze models are non-serviceable which means its in with the fuel pump...which turns into it still being serviceable. Unless the fuel pump is invincible so it can last for the life of the vehicle lol. I was just spit balling there a bit....but seriously, it doesn't make sense why they classify the fuel filter as non-serviceable. To me, that's got to be the stupidest thing ive heard of in all of honesty lol. Other than that, the fuel filter is not serviceable in the other cruze's.


On the gas Cruze it is considered unservicable beacuase it is built into the fuel pump in the tank. If it is time to replace the filter you might as well be replacing the pump at the same time at this point. I do wish they had made an inline one since it never hurts to change them out but thats the way they wanted to do it.


----------



## Tdi'r (Jan 5, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Direct link, interestingly it says list price is 120, close to what the dealer is asking.
> 
> 22937279 (S)FILTER KIT for GM


Thanks, this is very helpful!


----------



## Tdi'r (Jan 5, 2014)

For those interested, here's a link (with pictures and specs) to the company that makes the fuel filter contraption...
https://www.mann-hummel.com/en/corp...s]=497&cHash=be93695a2c59a11e960ab4844258c8f3


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tdi'r said:


> For those interested, here's a link (with pictures and specs) to the company that makes the fuel filter contraption...
> https://www.mann-hummel.com/en/corp...s]=497&cHash=be93695a2c59a11e960ab4844258c8f3


Nice link.....very informative and gives credibility to the pricing......although still gastly IMO.....Thats a chunk 'o' change every thirty k.

Rob


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Hey Nellie I got one for 84 bucks from Gmpartsnow.com
> 
> I took advantage of their black friday sale and got a few oil filters as well at 12 bucks each if I remember right with free shipping.





thx, ill look at it.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I was told the fuel filter didn't need replacing from my Chevrolet...then again customer service sucks and as far as I know, they don't know anything.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> I was told the fuel filter didn't need replacing from my Chevrolet...then again customer service sucks and as far as I know, they don't know anything.


To summarize from earlier posts in the thread:

Gasoline Cruze = Fuel filter intended to last the lifetime of the fuel pump
Diesel Cruze = Fuel filter to be replaced every 30,000 miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/4-8ner26cZU


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I have 6 free Fuel filters and 6 oil free filters 13 QT. of crappy GM 5w-30 oil and 4 gallons of GM Adblue. 
They really disliked me after the parts came in and sales man saw the cost on it..
Made them toss it in to my OTD price on the car .. Glad I did it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I have 6 free Fuel filters and 6 oil free filters 13 QT. of crappy GM 5w-30 oil and 4 gallons of GM Adblue.
> They really disliked me after the parts came in and sales man saw the cost on it..
> Made them toss it in to my OTD price on the car .. Glad I did it.


I never thought to negotiate parts  You're slick!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Your dealer should be willing to sell you the filter for about $84. I told my local dealer I could get it online in the $70s and they said "best I can do is $84" and I said "go ahead and order it". 

On a side note the OM says something like "30K or whenever the DIC says so" the DIC is calibrated to 1000 gallons of fuel used. I am going with the DIC.

I had no idea our fuel filters were so technical and complicated until reading posts on this thread. Very cool!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's another link about the fuel filter, and fuel heater for the diesel. It's in a technical article by Mann-Hummel.

https://www.mann-hummel.com/fileadmin/user_upload/AutomotiveNews/AutomotiveNews_EN/AN_2_2013_E.pdf

It appears that the diesel fuel filter housing is also a electric pre-heater for the fluid. 

The North American Diesel appears to be the first vehicle for this technology, so I doubt there's going to be any aftermarket filters, until the installed base increases. 

The article mentions something about the need to create a filter capable of B30 biodiesel.. I didn't read the entire thing, but could it be possible that the filters could exceed 30,000 miles if Bio diesel wasn't used?

I guess $100 for a filter is cheap insurance on a diesel fuel system..But it appears that this component was truely overdesigned, with GM not even approving such high levels of Bio Diesel.. 

Interesting reading.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Here's another link about the fuel filter, and fuel heater for the diesel. It's in a technical article by Mann-Hummel.
> 
> https://www.mann-hummel.com/fileadmin/user_upload/AutomotiveNews/AutomotiveNews_EN/AN_2_2013_E.pdf
> 
> ...


I have 39K miles on my original filter, no issues, never drained.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have 39K miles on my original filter, no issues, never drained.


That's not only a testament to the fuel system, but also to good fuel in the first place. It's not as horrid as people make it out to be, it's just our systems are much more sensitive to it if we find some that is!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

my fuel filter on my 1986 GM 6.2 diesel had a heated element in it so its not exactly new technology but I am glad to hear my cruze fuel filter is heated.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I am thinking on putting in a top mounted CAT Fuel Filter were access would be from top side and not on the bottom . I have all the parts and hoses to do the Mod . I just need to make the time in a cold garage ... I know I am a Wuss.....Ahem Embrace The Suck ...LOL I really don't like the location of the stock filter...To bad GM did not learn from VW and MB and BMW and do a top side Oil and Fuel filter access .


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have 39K miles on my original filter, no issues, never drained.


Never drained? Oh come on, your joking.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> Never drained? Oh come on, your joking.


Never even looked at it. I am coming due for replacement in the next couple weeks, so will report to the forum on that and I plan on doing a DIY write up of the process.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Very interested in your findings and a DIY would be highly useful!


diesel said:


> Never even looked at it. I am coming due for replacement in the next couple weeks, so will report to the forum on that and I plan on doing a DIY write up of the process.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The last two diesels I owned had a warning system for when the fuel filter needed changing. The car would run rough and go in fits and spurts. That usually meant the filter had too much water in it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a warning on ours for when the fuel needs to be drained. It's never come up on my car, but it exists.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

diesel said:


> There is a warning on ours for when the fuel needs to be drained. It's never come up on my car, but it exists.


I've got a few pics of me draining the water out of my filter housing in the oil change sticky how to. The service information says to do it at every oil change. You must have really good fuel from your station,


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I've got a few pics of me draining the water out of my filter housing in the oil change sticky how to. The service information says to do it at every oil change. You must have really good fuel from your station,


That picture reminds me of when I was driving trucks and every day when work was finished I had to walk around the truck and drain the air tanks for the brakes. The truck had the old system where the air applied the brakes instead of holding them off like new trucks do.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the car hard to start after the fuel filter bowl was drained ?


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Is the car hard to start after the fuel filter bowl was drained ?


Not for me, I explain how I did it in the Oil Change DIY sticky by diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I've got a few pics of me draining the water out of my filter housing in the oil change sticky how to. The service information says to do it at every oil change. You must have really good fuel from your station,


I never noticed before - the water is actually coming out in this picture. Or am I seeing things?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I never noticed before - the water is actually coming out in this picture. Or am I seeing things?


I believe he started in the oil filter change guide that it's actually fuel at that point but some water came out at first. Drain until pure fuel is running out. As simple as it sounds. Cycle ignition a few times, start it up, on with life.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

GotDiesel? said:


> I am thinking on putting in a top mounted CAT Fuel Filter were access would be from top side and not on the bottom . I have all the parts and hoses to do the Mod . I just need to make the time in a cold garage ... I know I am a Wuss.....Ahem Embrace The Suck ...LOL I really don't like the location of the stock filter...To bad GM did not learn from VW and MB and BMW and do a top side Oil and Fuel filter access .


Considering the filter housing has a built in heater it might just be located in the proper location DOWN UNDER. It is as close to the fuel tank as possible to get the fuel heated early before it is pumped down the cold fuel lines during the winter and has a chance to GEL :uhh::eek7: if you so happened to get a bad tank of fuel!

This could have saved my ass when I filled up at Murhy last week and I was going to top off the tank yesterday at the same station but could not pump the diesel fuel, the attendant told me they were having problems with their fuel gelling and it would not pump from their tanks (-1F outside going down to -5F). This morning the engine did crank for a while, I almost thought it would not start but right before I was going to give up it popped off and ran smoothly!:eusa_clap: Maybe that heated fuel filter by the tank did its job. It seems that the GM engineers gave some thought to the diesel issues this time around and a little over engineering NEVER hurts!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Considering the filter housing has a built in heater it might just be located in the proper location DOWN UNDER. It is as close to the fuel tank as possible to get the fuel heated early before it is pumped down the cold fuel lines during the winter and has a chance to GEL :uhh::eek7: if you so happened to get a bad tank of fuel!
> 
> This could have saved my ass when I filled up at Murhy last week and I was going to top off the tank yesterday at the same station but could not pump the diesel fuel, the attendant told me they were having problems with their fuel gelling and it would not pump from their tanks (-1F outside going down to -5F). This morning the engine did crank for a while, I almost thought it would not start but right before I was going to give up it popped off and ran smoothly!:eusa_clap: Maybe that heated fuel filter by the tank did its job. It seems that the GM engineers gave some thought to the diesel issues this time around and a little over engineering NEVER hurts!


They definitely take considerably longer to fire up when it's extremely cold out. I (and a few others) posted videos on Youtube. Search for Cruze diesel cold start and you should see some of them.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> They definitely take considerably longer to fire up when it's extremely cold out. I (and a few others) posted videos on Youtube. Search for Cruze diesel cold start and you should see some of them.


I have to admit I'm still learning about the Cruze diesel (only had it since Sept) and also did listen to a few of the cold start Utube videos including yours from Feb 2015. My opinion yours sounded like it was on the verge of fuel problems which is how mine sounded after filling at Murphy when we had -5F temps. Adding 3gals Petro (truck stop) diesel with some additional Howes and Stanadyne diesel treatment to the Murphy diesel plus a 5 mile drive (to circulate additives) corrected the problem for the next day when it popped right off at -5F and also ran smoothly.

I do have questions as to whether the Cruze glow plugs stay on for any length of time after the light goes out? On my 6.0L PS the glow plugs stay on for about a minute after the light is out. On the old Rabbit diesel the glow plugs would take over a minute and one was warned about 2X, 3X and more hits on the plugs causing them to overheat and burn out. To make the Rabbit a reliable starter in the cold  (<= -10F) I had to add a second battery and freeze plug heater. I think I'm out of luck for cold temps this year in determining the Cruze unheated no start temp. But when it wams up I will still be adding a block heater and larger battery (H8-AGM ?).


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I do have questions as to whether the Cruze glow plugs stay on for any length of time after the light goes out?

I read somewhere that the glow plugs in the Cruze stay lit for up to 1 1/2 minutes after the engine is started to prevent rough running and poor fuel burning issues. This, along with lots of white smoke, is what i experienced in my old Rabbit diesel with every sub-freezing start up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I read somewhere that the glow plugs in the Cruze stay lit for up to 1 1/2 minutes after the engine is started to prevent rough running and poor fuel burning issues. This, along with lots of white smoke, is what i experienced in my old Rabbit diesel with every sub-freezing start up.


First time I hear that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I do have questions as to whether the Cruze glow plugs stay on for any length of time after the light goes out?
> 
> I read somewhere that the glow plugs in the Cruze stay lit for up to 1 1/2 minutes after the engine is started to prevent rough running and poor fuel burning issues.


Do you recall where you read that?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The coldest I have started my CTD in was 2C so not like what you have, but the glow plug light never came on the car just started the same as on a hot day.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> First time I hear that.


Here's a little reference source that I found that gives you some good insight on glow plugs. http://www.w124performance.com/docs/general/glow_plug_info1.pdf


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Do you recall where you read that?












Originally Posted by *Tomko*  

First time I hear that.



Here's a little reference source that I found that gives you some good insight on glow plugs. http://www.w124performance.com/docs/...plug_info1.pdf​


----------

